
Tiangong 1 Reentry Updates – Where it's going to crash - edf13
http://blogs.esa.int/rocketscience/2018/01/12/tiangong-1-reentry-updates/
======
edf13
The FAQ gives a good overview of what's going on here:

[http://blogs.esa.int/rocketscience/2018/01/16/tiangong-1-fre...](http://blogs.esa.int/rocketscience/2018/01/16/tiangong-1-frequently-
asked-questions-2/)

TL;DR is a Chinese space lab (Their 1st) is going to crash into Earth sometime
end of March, Mid April... probably Northern Europe.

